# Who's watching the baseball playoffs?



## vonnagy (Oct 8, 2004)

Something for the baseball fans, I am totally stoked cause my good mate in Florida gave me his login to mlb.com! wooohooo! Ok for you baseball fans out there, who's watchin, who's your team and whose gonna get the rings this year?

go braves! wooohooo!


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Cubs are out, so I am NOT WATCHING DAMMIT!


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

uke-rig: Baseball uke:


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 8, 2004)

if you are cubs fan you should cheer for atlanta (not root, that means somethin' else in this part of the world), cause we have harry caray's offspring commentating the games here


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> if you are cubs fan you should cheer for atlanta (not root, that means somethin' else in this part of the world), cause we have harry caray's offspring commentating the games here



Really?  Ok, why not!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> uke-rig: Baseball uke:



Yeah - what Chase said!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> uke-rig: Baseball uke:



     

What I know of baseball, I get from sports talk radio...which I listen to all day at work.

I can watch the world series...only because it finally means something.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 8, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oi! lay off slams their kiddies, we are supposed to keep this forum all friendly like   Chase and Photogoddess: consider this a warning - please keep things friendly and on topic. Remember there is a right and wrong way to disagree and this forum will NOT tolerate trolls! 

Don't force us to take measures against such ignorant speak- voods may have to pull the trump card on your baseball-hating arses  And you know he ain't afraid to use it! 

that said, go bravos!!


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testy Testy :lmao:


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> uke-rig: Baseball uke:



:salute:


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to report that we have had to ban yet another person, I'm sure Vonnagy will be missed.

And I reiterate, uke-rig: baseball uke:


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN YOU PEOPLE ANYWAY!  BASEBALL RULES!


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

I vote for the RED SOX and this is their year. C'mon, Toby back me up here. GO SOX  8)


----------



## Chase (Oct 8, 2004)

That's it, pilgirm isn't going to give you any nudie pics now


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> That's it, pilgirm isn't going to give you any nudie pics now



Baseball?  BLECH!


----------



## pilgrim (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Geronimo (Oct 8, 2004)

Even though I am a Giants and a NL fan I think BOSOX will win it all this year.  I dont like the pitching on the other teams.


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Even though I am a Giants and a NL fan I think BOSOX will win it all this year.  I dont like the pitching on the other teams.




You're my new best friend :love:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 8, 2004)

I was going for Anaheim, but thats not possible now. So Minnesota over St Louie, I will likely need to change this pick by Monday


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 9, 2004)

It's a toss between Red Sox and Braves.  Well, being that both are related to Boston, any of them winning it all would be fine!    

But what's most important, no d**n Yankees!!!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> It's a toss between Red Sox and Braves.  Well, being that both are related to Boston, any of them winning it all would be fine!
> 
> But what's most important, no d**n Yankees!!!!



You're damn right!


----------



## Alison (Oct 9, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> It's a toss between Red Sox and Braves.  Well, being that both are related to Boston, any of them winning it all would be fine!
> 
> But what's most important, no d**n Yankees!!!!



YANKEES SUCK

So now, on to more important issues....If I pay you can I get you to root exclusively for the Sox? Please? Puh-lease????


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 9, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> I vote for the RED SOX and this is their year. C'mon, Toby back me up here. GO SOX  8)



damn right.  red sox nation will be the last ones standing.


::uts a battery on his shoulder, looks into camera:::

go ahead.  knock it off.  i dare ya.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 9, 2004)

BO'S RULE....YANKS DROOL.

this will be the year the curse is over.



md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 9, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> BO'S RULE....YANKS DROOL.
> 
> this will be the year the curse is over.
> 
> ...



oh god.  we hope, again.  this is the year.  you know how friggin tiring it can be sometimes, saying that almost every damn year?  and yet we mean it when we say it.  with all our hearts.  all of new england is afire with this right now.  

can you imagine the catharsis to be felt over all our land, ali, if they actually do it?  man, i want to be a part of it.  i wanna be in boston at a bar watching it with all my thousands of long suffering brothers and sisters, some of whom have literally waited a lifetime for our men to actually drive the friggin stake through the heart of the curse.  in fact, i'm almost crying as i write this.

:::sniff:::


----------



## mad_malteaser (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a question: 

How come it's called the *World* Series when only USA takes part??


----------



## santino (Oct 9, 2004)

very good question. probably the USA teams are the best in the world and so they call it World Series, don't know.

btw. the NBA champion is called "World champion". The question is how much longer


----------



## Cormut (Oct 9, 2004)

I had the Angels picked also, but thats gone.  St. Louis won't make it out of the 2nd round because of pitching trouble, the Yankees will beat the twins.  I picked the Angels because they have the best bullpen out of all the teams in the postseason.  
I think the braves will beat the yankees in the WS.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 9, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha...  OK, I'll admit I like the Braves this year for their uncommon sportsmanship (the fans that is) when Randy pitched the perfect game in May.  That's why I root for them as well as the BoSox.  But being that I spent two years in Boston before moving to Phoenix (and my Diamondbacks sucked BIG TIME this year) I still have the old allegiance towards Red Sox going.  Tell you what, I'll root for both until they get into the finals, after that it'll be Red Sox all the way.  Schilling will help you guys get the long wanted title and trophy.  *Go Red Sox! * 
 :salute:  :salute: 

(see? you didn't have to twist my arm or tweak your pocket   )


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 9, 2004)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> 
> How come it's called the *World* Series when only USA takes part??



what about the Toronta Blue Jay and Puerto Rico Expos


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 10, 2004)

Darn it!  I hoped to have the Yanks out of here by now!  Twins screwed it up again!   :x 

Oh well, the next AL games ought to be classics!  Red Sox and Yanks!  Just think, Schilling's got the Yanks' numbers.  Go *sox*!


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 10, 2004)

if the braves lose, its definately sox for me. i like the cards, but they are definately the overdogs this year.
 - JAYH (just another yankee hater )


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 10, 2004)

bring on the evil empire.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 10, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> bring on the evil empire.



Yeah!  The Bambino curse will be gone this year!  I feel it!!!.....


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 11, 2004)

oh, the yanks just squeaked by minnesota! my bravos stayed alived and beat clemens! and kevin caminiti died, he was only like 41 years old.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey baseball fans, has this playoffs been :shock: or what? Houston winning over the mighty cards and boston... well whats up those fellas? :shock:


----------



## Corry (Oct 18, 2004)

DOWN WITH THE YANKS!!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 19, 2004)

David Ortiz rules!!!!  He owns the Yanks!  Man, what a powerhouse!     

I hope they keep pounding the Yanks in NY with Schilling on the mound!


----------



## terri (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, the Braves again rolled over, right on cue.    :roll:    I'm over it.  Last night's games were insane!       I'd like to see the Sox take it.   I'm tired of the Yanks, even though individually I do like the players, and also Joe Torre.   But screw 'em.   Too predictable.    :x 

It's a long shot, but I think Houston and the Sox would actually be a fun World Series!    :thumbsup:


----------



## Alison (Oct 19, 2004)

This has been an awesome series to watch   :shock:  :shock: 
I do hope the Sox pull it off, even just GETTING to the world series would be beyond fantastic.  8)


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 19, 2004)

So ummmm

Am I the only one who voted for the Astro's??

They've got a great chance to make it to the Series with Clemens or Oswalt Ready to go if they need either one for a game 7 (if it gets that far). 

My ideal series would be the Astros and the Red Sox, either way it goes I'd be ecstatic!!!

Go Stro's !!!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 19, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> So ummmm
> 
> Am I the only one who voted for the Astro's??
> 
> ...



Yeah, true!  Imagine though the WS between Astros and the Yanks!!!  Clemens pitching against his former team.  Whoaaaa!!!

All that being said though, I'd still want to see the Sox in the WS.


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 19, 2004)

LETS GO SOX!!!!!! 

1st team in history to force a game 7 after being down 3-0 YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

at first i was grumpy bout the stros beating my braves, but this baseball post season has been too awesome! I really do hope for a 'stros/bosox world series!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2004)

Red Sox rule!!

What a comeback!!!  Schilling is great.  And I do miss him being here in Phoenix. 

I think I'll have a Sam Adams tomorrow nite after the Red Sox defeat the Yanks.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Red Sox rule!!
> 
> What a comeback!!!  Schilling is great.  And I do miss him being here in Phoenix.
> 
> I think I'll have a Sam Adams tomorrow nite after the Red Sox defeat the Yanks.



oi, i'll have a virtual 'sammy' if they win, i can't get sam adams in nz, so i'll have to settle for a speights.  I am totally stoked about baseball this year, the playoffs have been great!  I just wish i could catch it on tv. Today i had the virtual game on espn.com and i stood up and cheered in the office when belkhorn hit his homer.

Unfortunately, my office is full of non baseball enlightened people.


----------



## manda (Oct 20, 2004)

Go Red Sox!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

> Unfortunately, my office is full of non baseball enlightened people.



Poor Mark!!!    :LOL:   It's the American coming out in you, you displaced Kiwi!   :hug:   

The games have been amazing this year, and the Sox are full of heart!  I love it that no one is rolling over.   Great fun.   

I'll have a virtual Sam Adams with ya, mate!    :cheers:


----------



## steve817 (Oct 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> uke-rig: Baseball uke:



Could we get a category for "I Don't give a rat's a** about baseball " ?


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow...dont hold back steve!!!!



md


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> uke-rig: Baseball uke:



Oh Chaaaaaaase....that's not what you said last night!    :twisted:


----------



## steve817 (Oct 20, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> steve817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry the beast in me comes out every now and then  :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 20, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome, thats what i like to see!


md


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 20, 2004)

my boys are gonna do it.  we're going to the world series, guys, and i wanna be in boston when they win that, too.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

steve817 said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go ahead and start one matie, but keep this for the fans  Baseball is one a few pleasures i have that reminds me tha I am American whilst i am here in nz!

Whooa stros and cards are tied in 11th now awesome game! I can't wait to tune in the sox/yanks game.

I am going down to the specialty bottle shop to see if i can have a few sammies if bosox wins! Tobes i am with ya, bosox and houston this year!


----------



## steve817 (Oct 20, 2004)

Easy easy ....I'm just giving you guys a hard time. I actually do go to a game every now and then, which I prefer over watching them on TV.

I'm sure I'm in a better position to do that living only a few miles from the ball park than you are living in NZ. 

I'll have to shoot some pics of our park some time come to think of it. We have a pretty nice one here.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Oct 20, 2004)

the red sox are playing?   I hadnt heard that.


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> the red sox are playing?   I hadnt heard that.



Chase, quick, BAN HIM!!!!!!!


----------



## Varthlokkur (Oct 20, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Varthlokkur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I imagine I will hear red socks talk from 9:00 am to 4:45 pm tomorrow from all of my coworkes since it looks like they will win.  Bunch of loonies.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

hahhaha, 8 to 1 baby they just put Pedro in, now this should be interestin'! Go sox!


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

Varthlokkur said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhhhh, so you admit you're watching


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

uh loooks like pedro's in trouble... *office hears me cursing*


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

uh loooks like pedro's in trouble... *office hears me cursing*


----------



## Alison (Oct 20, 2004)

I BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

10 - 3 Bosox - yipppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok.. i admit i'm caught up in it  

I'm not a fan of baseball..  regular season baseball.  I am, however, a fan of any playoff sport   Especiall ones that play out like this one did.


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Ok.. i admit i'm caught up in it
> 
> I'm not a fan of baseball..  regular season baseball.  I am, however, a fan of any playoff sport   Especiall ones that play out like this one did.



A convert!!!!    :cheer:   

These have been exceptional games, I'll grant you.


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 20, 2004)

:goodvibe:


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 20, 2004)

The new Superman: Curt Schillling!

*Red Sox win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

::quickly runs to the refrigerator for a Sam Adams::

Here's to the whole Sox team:

 :cheers:


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 21, 2004)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> ::quickly runs to the refrigerator for a Sam Adams::
> 
> Here's to the whole Sox team:
> 
> :cheers:



DITTO!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Corry (Oct 21, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

>



 Haven't we seen this picture around these parts before???  It's sooo perfect for this situation!!!!


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 21, 2004)

Come on St Louie get some hits


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 22, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Come on St Louie get some hits



And hits they got!!!  Ought to be a great WS!  Can hardly wait...  Another case of Sam Adams on ice waiting.


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 22, 2004)

Well my Stro's couldn't pull it off  

Now lets go Boston!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 23, 2004)

Go SOX!!!! GAME ONE IN THE HISTORY BOOKS!!!!



md


----------



## Corry (Oct 23, 2004)

YAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 23, 2004)

Ha Ha....Man Ram is hilarious...the guy can hit...but what a sap.


Go Larry Walker....Canadian


----------



## terri (Oct 24, 2004)

Missed the game, we were out to dinner, but woo-hoo!  Sox taking it is fine by me!!


----------



## Corry (Oct 24, 2004)

Down with Pujols!!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sox squeaked by but a win is a win is a win...

Go Sox!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 26, 2004)

one more baby!!!!! one more!!!!!!!!


md


----------



## terri (Oct 26, 2004)

Rolling over, the Cardinals are. 


 :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 26, 2004)

breaking the curse, the sox are!!!!!!




md


----------



## Corry (Oct 26, 2004)

Blending threads, we are!


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 26, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Blending threads, we are!



care i do not!!!


md


----------



## oriecat (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't give a rip who wins, I just want them to get my damn pool score! :x  I didn't have 4-1! You're not helping me!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 27, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I don't give a rip who wins, I just want them to get my damn pool score! :x  I didn't have 4-1! You're not helping me!



I have never bet on baseball


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 27, 2004)

hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the curse is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nytmair (Oct 27, 2004)

I just voted Boston....







.... I'M RIGHT!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 27, 2004)

How about that?


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2004)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEXT YEAR IT'S THE CUBBIES TURN!!!!!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 28, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NEXT YEAR IT'S THE CUBBIES TURN!!!!!!



Great, albeit anti-climactic World Series for the Red Sox!

They truly deserve the title, after 84 years of Bambino's curse they managed to get rid of it.

*CONGRATS to the RED SOX!!! *

Next year should be the Cub's turn, by all means.  Go Cubs!!!

My Diamondbacks are going through major restructuring and reconstructive team 'surgery', I wouldn't be surprised to see the Big Unit gone onto greener pastures to a team that has a chance of winning it all.  Could it be the Cubs? The Yankees? Reunite with Schilling in Boston?  Who knows...


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 28, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...NlYwN0bQ--?slug=ap-jimlitke&prov=ap&type=lgns



why does this article piss me off so bad......discuss...


md


----------



## Nytmair (Oct 28, 2004)

wow, the first 3 paragraphs of that pissed me off so I quit reading....


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 28, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news;_y...NlYwN0bQ--?slug=ap-jimlitke&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called the _'sour grapes' _syndrome.  Just another idiot in the press trying to make a living.


----------

